# Porque não facilitar?

## Alex.Lopes

Sou novato usando o Gentoo mas ja usei outras distribuições, principalmente o Slackware que ainda é a minha favorita.

Uma dúvida que vejo em algumas partes do slackware e principalmente no Gentoo é porque não facilitar algumas coisas que já existem prontas em outras distribuições?

O emerge por exemplo é um excelente facilitador para instalar programas, suas dependencias e de forma bastante optimizada, nesse ponto o Gentoo está de parabéns, mas tem alguns pontos que peca.

Não estou querendo criticar, é apenas uma dúvida, Porque não aproveitar ferramentas de outras distribuições para facilitar o usuário Gentoo?, como por exemplo o liloconfig do Slack, e o Xconfigurator do antigo red-hat (é um saco ficar usando o xf86config em monitores velhos e placas de video antigas que nem tem documentação legal).

Fica ae meu comentário   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Alex.Lopes wrote:*   

> Não estou querendo criticar, é apenas uma dúvida, Porque não aproveitar ferramentas de outras distribuições para facilitar o usuário Gentoo?, como por exemplo o liloconfig do Slack, e o Xconfigurator do antigo red-hat (é um saco ficar usando o xf86config em monitores velhos e placas de video antigas que nem tem documentação legal).

 

Bom, primeiramente, Gentoo é uma meta-distribuição, então essas ferramentas podem ser usadas pelo usuário.

O problema é que o Gentoo tem outras raízes, que estabelecem a construção de um sistema à partir de códigos fonte, etc.. Sempre foi considerada uma distribuição difícil, e portanto, sempre foi considerado que seus usuários tivessem uma facilidade muito grande em lidar com arquivos de configuração relativamente simples, como o lilo.conf e o XF86config/xorg.conf.

Hoje em dia, o Gentoo está muito mais acessível do que quando foi concebido, só que ele mantém a mesma filosofia. Cada vez mais usuários vêm pro Gentoo e esperam encontrar as mesmas facilidades que encontram nas distros anteriores.

Sem dúvida, essas ferramentas seriam úteis, mas ao mesmo tempo, o Gentoo não conta com nenhuma ferramenta de autodetecção (com as exceções do LiveCD e do Genkernel(?)). Ao invés dessas ferramentas, os desenvolvedores procuram melhorar a qualidade da distro e de seus mais de 7000 pacotes.

Não é tentar complicar. Tentar complicar é não checar por dependências. A área de autodetecção e autoconfiguração é simplesmente uma área que não foi escrita e que não é priorizada.

----------

## dafaca

Espero que não me entendam mal. 

Mas, se é pra ter coisas que o RedHat tem, então porque usar gentoo e não RedHat?

Gosto do gentoo porque gosto das coisas simples, quero apenas abrir um arquivo mudar o que deve ser mudando e pronto.

Não se zangue, só estou tentando dizer que a vantagem de se ter opção é justamente esta, poder escolher aquele(a) que mais agrada.

----------

## domus-br

 *dafaca wrote:*   

> Espero que não me entendam mal. 
> 
> Mas, se é pra ter coisas que o RedHat tem, então porque usar gentoo e não RedHat?
> 
> Gosto do gentoo porque gosto das coisas simples, quero apenas abrir um arquivo mudar o que deve ser mudando e pronto.
> ...

 

concordo absolutamente, a liberdade tem uma forte relaçao com poder de escolha, portanto se existem opçoes pq nao usar elas??   :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Ou senão, faz um fork. É pra isso que serve a GPL.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jbrazio

Um dos aspectos mais interessantes do Gentoo é o de que qualquer utilizador que pegue nele sai sempre a saber muito mais sobre o que é Linux do que sabia inicialmente.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Um dos aspectos mais interessantes do Gentoo é o de que qualquer utilizador que pegue nele sai sempre a saber muito mais sobre o que é Linux do que sabia inicialmente.

 

É justamente porque você tem que esquecer auto-configuração e editar arquivos na mão. LFS te ensina à criar o Linux, e Gentoo te ensina a usar, independente da distro. Dizem que uma vez que você aprende Slackware não tem problemas com mais nenhuma distro, mas quem diz isso nunca viu Gentoo.  :Very Happy: 

E no final, você não é superior porque usa uma distro mais difícil. O valor da experiência que uma distro como Gentoo te dá é o entendimento do sistema. Pegue, por exemplo, um usuário de Mandrake, e peça à ele configurar o X, com ferramentas padrão da distro instalada. Enquanto ele ainda está procurando na interface gráfica onde configurar, você já resolveu tudo pelo terminal, em metade do tempo.

É lógico que o usuário "Joe", como costumam se referir ao usuário "average", não se importa em entender Linux. Pra esses servem Fedora, Mandrake, SUSE, etc.. Mas pra quem tem no mínimo curiosidade de conhecer o sistema, mesmo se não for trabalhar com isso, Gentoo te ensina muito, além de ser um sistema 100% usável.

Um exemplo disso é que eu baixei o LiveCD da SUSE e demorei uma meia hora pra descobrir onde estava a ferramenta de configuração de rede. Sem contar com as vezes em que uma distro detecta erradamente seu hardware e você tem que ficar descarregando os módulos e carregando outros. Enquanto com o GoboLinux eu carreguei os módulos da minha placa de rede, levantei eth0 e configurei o rp-pppoe e em menos de 2 minutos.

User-friendly é bom, mas mantendo as ferramentas de configurações tradicionais como opção.

----------

## xef

Quem quiser criar ferramentas de configuração para gentoo pode cria-las e se forem boas podem vir a aparecer no portage, apenas ainda ninguem o fez(se calhar até já há) porque não faz assim tanta falta como isso.

Há tentativas de criar interfaces para o portage, mas é cada projecto pior que o outro. O ultimo que vi por aqui nestes forums era um interface web para o portage mas que só corria no konqueror... Não percebo que raio de interface web só corre no konqueror e ainda por cima usa componentes do kde. Mas gosto de ferramentas web de configuração, por exeplo o cups nesse aspecto está muito bem conseguido.

----------

## Kuartzer

Em relação ao que se diz do slackware eu vejo-me forçado a acreditar... usei varias distros antes do gentoo, mas a unica que desde que exprimentei usei sempre foi o slack, e só mudei mesmo quando começei no gentoo, no entanto não tive dificuldades nenhumas de adaptação e tenho praticamente a certeza que isso deve-se a 4 anos de slackware  :Smile: !

BTW, a primeira vez que exprimentei gentoo foi uma beta da 1.2 que destrui a tabela de alocações do meu disco por vir com um bug gravissimo, isso fez-me ficar muito renitente em exprimentar de novo, e so me convenci a faze-lo no 1.4rc3...

No entanto só mudei de slack para gentoo pk de (adivinhem la) da portage, pk de resto acho as que as duas distros tem filosofias muito parecidas, e exactamente a filosofia que mais me atrai...

No entantoconsidero que para maquinas mais debilitadas em hardware, o slack continua a ser primeira opção, e com as novas opções que o slack já tem, em casos em que seja precisa uma máquina a 100% em apenas algumas (2 - 3) horas, continua a ser a opção a escolher. Se bem que se houver hardware, um stage 3 e depois um "emerge -e" demorem pouco mais ke isso...

----------

## RoadRunner

Não vejo mal nenhum em ter ferramentas de configuração mais user-friendly desde que não modifiquem o sistema normal por causa disso. Ou seja, qual é o problema em ter um netconfig desde que se tenha um /etc/resolv.conf, um ifconfir e um route? Nenhum, só facilita. quem quer usar o netconfig usa quem quer fazer à mão faz da mesma forma. O problema é que algumas vezes as ferramentas vão usar outros ficheiros para guardar as defenições e mesmo fazendo a coisa há mão, passado um tempo (ou no próximo reboot) lá se vai a facilidade.

Nunca usei esse xconfigurator ou coisa assim, mas a minha resposta é a mesma. Neste ponto usar ferramentas de outras distros pode ser complicado, primeiro porque nem sempre há o código fonte, ou porque têm umas licenças que não permitem o seu uso fora da distro onde foram criadas. Não estou a insinuar que o Xconfigurator é assim porque não conheço.

----------

## JuniorSP

concordo em tudo que o RoadRunner escreveu. Se o usuário quiser fazer na mão, sem problemas, senão usa uma ferramenta para isso.

Concordo que o pessoal de desenvolvimento do Gentoo não deve se preocupar em criar essas ferramentas, mas poderia implantar as ferramentas já prontas (aquelas que se adequam legal ao sistema).

Por exemplo: porque ficar editando um arquivo inteiro lilo.conf, se podemos utilizar o liloconfig do slackware que cria isso em menos de 1 minuto (não sei se o liloconfig se encaixa no Gentoo, foi apenas um exemplo)

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu acho que não é tarefa do Gentoo criar ou adaptar utilidades user-friendly, mas que essas deveriam ser responsabilidade de criadores individuais. O que eu quero dizer é que liloconfig é do Slackware, e não do Lilo; pode ser uma ferramenta excelente, mas se não é parte do Lilo não é instalada.

Distribuições grandes (menos Slackware, que é trabalho de um só programador) gastam uma nota com programadores para essas utilidades. Gentoo cresceu rapidamente porque foi escalável. São pacotes 100% "stock".

Primeiramente, a questão da auto-configuração é um trabalho do instalador. E o instalador padrão do Gentoo é você, ou seja, você é o liloconfig, o kudzu, etc.. Se você quiser usar liloconfig, use um método de instalação que tenha essa utilidade. Atualmente existe um port não oficial do instalador Anaconda do RH/FC, deve configurar o Grub direito.

NOTA: O kudzu, por exemplo, é instalado no HD pra detectar novo hardware, é um serviço ativado por padrão no boot, mas acho que consegui passar a idéia.

----------

## JuniorSP

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Eu acho que não é tarefa do Gentoo criar ou adaptar utilidades user-friendly, mas que essas deveriam ser responsabilidade de criadores individuais. O que eu quero dizer é que liloconfig é do Slackware, e não do Lilo; pode ser uma ferramenta excelente, mas se não é parte do Lilo não é instalada.
> 
> Distribuições grandes (menos Slackware, que é trabalho de um só programador) gastam uma nota com programadores para essas utilidades. Gentoo cresceu rapidamente porque foi escalável. São pacotes 100% "stock".
> 
> Primeiramente, a questão da auto-configuração é um trabalho do instalador. E o instalador padrão do Gentoo é você, ou seja, você é o liloconfig, o kudzu, etc.. Se você quiser usar liloconfig, use um método de instalação que tenha essa utilidade. Atualmente existe um port não oficial do instalador Anaconda do RH/FC, deve configurar o Grub direito.
> ...

 

Realmente Fernando, ficou bastante claro a explicação. Claro, se tiver ferramentas user-friendly ajuda bastante, senão, tem que fazer na mão. O Detalhe é a complexidade de implantar ferramentas de outras distribuições no Gentoo

----------

## To

O fernando teve razão quando disse que a area da auto-detecção e configuração nao é muito desenvolvida. De facto nao custa nada portar-se as aplicações das outra distros para o gentoo. Algumas pessoas poderão opor-se mas é a tal coisa, o gentoo permite que os seus utilizadores o possam personalizar, logo essas aplicações só as usariam quem assim o entendem-se.

just my 2 cents.

Tó

----------

## jbrazio

Mas quem se quer dar ao trabalho de portar essas aplicações se vão "contra" a filosofia desta distro ? Na minha opinião seria necessário forkar para outra disto caso isto acontece-se.

Porque se reparar-mos o Gentoo é automatizado, exceptuado claro o processo de instalação (Mesmo assim existe aquele script de instalação automática de Gentoo que já foi referido num thread anterior.). Se pregarmos num componente marcante do Gentoo que é o emerge e olharmos para ele vemos claramente que é uma ferramenta de instalação de pacotes muito potente. Com a mínima intervenção do utilizador instala-se os pacotes mais complicados e suas dependências necessárias, em outras distros o utilizador teria de estar a compilar pacotes á mão, indicar no make as paths para bibliotecas que não se encontrem instaladas nos sítios ditos normais e como é obvio teria de repetir este processo para cada uma das dependências necessárias.

Concluindo, o Gentoo facilita a vida ao utilizador, isto depois de o sistema base estar criado.. posso concordar com muita gente que diz que a instalação é complicada e só nos dificulta a vida, mas como já referi anteriormente penso que este seja um passo necessário, visto que desde que uso Gentoo os meus conhecimentos sobre como funciona um sistema Linux aumentou exponencialmente. O Linux não é um sistema uniforme como as outras distros querem transmitir ao utilizador, o Linux é como uma muralha, cada pacote é um tijolo e nós para obtermos uma muralha funcional (Algo que podemos chamar de muralha e não de calhaus amontoados) temos de ir colocando tijolo a tijolo, é isso que fazemos durante a instalação do Gentoo, juntamos todos os tijolos para construir um objecto do qual podemos chamar de muralha.. é obvio que podemos construir desde uma muralha para impedir que as galinhas passem de um lado para o outro até uma muralha comparada ao Muro de Berlim.. a escolha é nossa.

Como diria um amigo meu: Adoro alegorias.. :-D

----------

## JuniorSP

Realmente, usando o Gentoo e suas configurações "manuais", o conhecimento é acrescido muito.

Só para deixar registrado, no caso do XFree, existe uma ferramenta distribuida junto com o XFree chamada XF86cfg. Ela já me ajudou em algumas placas de video que não funcionava de jeito nenhum usando xf86config, fica postado o conselho   :Cool: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Mas quem se quer dar ao trabalho de portar essas aplicações se vão "contra" a filosofia desta distro ?

 

Depende de onde essas implementações forem feitas. Se for um ebuild, ele corre o risco de não ser aceito. Mas se for uma outra forma de instalação da distro, como o porte do Anaconda pro Gentoo, eu acho que não pode ter problema.

----------

## jbrazio

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *jbrazio wrote:*   Mas quem se quer dar ao trabalho de portar essas aplicações se vão "contra" a filosofia desta distro ? 
> 
> Depende de onde essas implementações forem feitas. Se for um ebuild, ele corre o risco de não ser aceito. Mas se for uma outra forma de instalação da distro, como o porte do Anaconda pro Gentoo, eu acho que não pode ter problema.

 

Portanto estaríamos a evoluir a distro ? Ou seja.. o básico é a instalação manual e o próximo passo a instalação automática ?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*    *jbrazio wrote:*   Mas quem se quer dar ao trabalho de portar essas aplicações se vão "contra" a filosofia desta distro ? 
> 
> Depende de onde essas implementações forem feitas. Se for um ebuild, ele corre o risco de não ser aceito. Mas se for uma outra forma de instalação da distro, como o porte do Anaconda pro Gentoo, eu acho que não pode ter problema. 
> 
> Portanto estaríamos a evoluir a distro ? Ou seja.. o básico é a instalação manual e o próximo passo a instalação automática ?

 

De certa forma, sim. É lógico que sempre tem os que preferem instalar pelo jeito antigo, mesmo porque em certas ocasiões é mais conveniente. Mas sem dúvidas o Gentoo não é perfeito e pode ser evoluido.

----------

## humpback

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Portanto estaríamos a evoluir a distro ? Ou seja.. o básico é a instalação manual e o próximo passo a instalação automática ?

 

Sim e não  :Smile: 

Tudo depende do ponto de vista, eu pessoalmente acho que não, pois não é um valor acrescido, além de acabar por sobrecarregar os developers com bugs extra.

Senao vejamos um exemplo práctico.

Eu como developer crio uma tool para configurar a rede e a coloco no portage.

Apartir deste momento qualquer alteração na forma como os dados são colocados no /etc/conf.d/net teria de ser previamente avisada a mim para que tratasse de alterar a minha aplicação.

Estariamos a adicionar complicação.

Se vocês forem por exemplo até /etc/init.d e forem ver alguns dos scripts conseguem ver o quão complicado pode ser algo que parece tão simples como um:

ifconfig eth0 up

ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

Ferramentas automáticas para configuração são uma miragem, apenas adicionam uma pseudo capaçidade de resolver problemas quando na realidade obrigam apenas quem as fez a estar constantemente a resolver problemas.

Por exemplo uma tool ja aqui falada que vinha (não sei se ainda vem) com o X para ajudar a configurar, eu ainda me recordo de aquilo estar super desactualizado pois não "sabia" dos novos drivers para as graficas, quando na mesma altura um XFree86 -configure gerava um config com o driver correcto  :Smile:  . É mais complicado, mas sempre se aprende algo e fica BEM FEITO.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *humpback wrote:*   

>  *jbrazio wrote:*   Portanto estaríamos a evoluir a distro ? Ou seja.. o básico é a instalação manual e o próximo passo a instalação automática ? 
> 
> Tudo depende do ponto de vista, eu pessoalmente acho que não, pois não é um valor acrescido, além de acabar por sobrecarregar os developers com bugs extra.

 

Com certeza, por isso que pode ser a) um método de instalação alternativa ou b) jbrazio's distro, assim não sobrecarregamos os devs do Gentoo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enderson

O Gentoo é feito pela comunidade, ninguem compra Gentoo em caixinha

com suporte, e a idéia é ser do jeito que eu quero, é Linux e pronto.

Se eu quiser instalar tal programa, eu vou e instalo, não há programas

padrões da distro, como há em várias distros por aí. Saca?

----------

## humpback

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  b) jbrazio's distro, assim não sobrecarregamos os devs do Gentoo. 

 

Falso  :Smile: 

Por exemplo algo que tem sido uma fonte de problemas super estranhos: love-sources e reiser4

N pessoas podem defender aqui as love-sources (eu nao defendo nem ataco pois nunca usei). Mas o certo é que ja tive bugs que me foram parar as mãos que após muito trabalho consegui perceber que o prblema não era no meu package mas no kernel (love sources).

Um fork completo é uma coisa, ebuilds soltas atiradas para o molhe é outra, e acabam por causar problemas.

Fazer ebuilds/programas é façil. Fazer bons programas e boas ebuilds não é assim tão facil.

----------

## jbrazio

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *humpback wrote:*    *jbrazio wrote:*   Portanto estaríamos a evoluir a distro ? Ou seja.. o básico é a instalação manual e o próximo passo a instalação automática ? 
> 
> Tudo depende do ponto de vista, eu pessoalmente acho que não, pois não é um valor acrescido, além de acabar por sobrecarregar os developers com bugs extra. 
> 
> Com certeza, por isso que pode ser a) um método de instalação alternativa ou b) jbrazio's distro, assim não sobrecarregamos os devs do Gentoo. :D

 

Não concordo com um método de instalação alternativa, penso que o método de instalação que se encontra neste momento no Gentoo proporciona aprendizagem às pessoas, torna-as mais familiares com o seu sistema de Linux. Eu sou a favor do conhecimento, penso que é por ele que todo o mundo se move (A maioria irá riscar o que disse e substituir pelo sexo mas enfim não quero ir para off topic.) e para que tornar as pessoas mais estúpidas (Por favor não me levem à letra.. tentem compreender o contexto.) se podem ser mais cultas ?

É que para tornar pessoas estúpidas já existe o Windows, o MacOSX, O Fedora, O Mandrake, etc etc etc. O Gentoo é o único, do qual eu tenho conhecimento neste momento sei que já existiu o LFS, que sai fora dos padrões e leva as pessoas a uma maior interacção com o seu sistema operativo.

Penso que seria um desperdiço de recursos apostar em ferramentas de configuração automáticas, concordo plenamente com a opinião do humpback em relação ao seu ponto de vista dev sobre uma ferramenta automática de configuração.

Mas claro, isto é somente a minha opinião. Bem sei que com a popularização da distribuição Gentoo o mais certo é o Anaconda fazer parte integrante do LiveCD, dai ser um processo evolutivo que mais cedo ou mais tarde irá dar o click.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Por exemplo algo que tem sido uma fonte de problemas super estranhos: love-sources e reiser4
> 
> N pessoas podem defender aqui as love-sources (eu nao defendo nem ataco pois nunca usei). Mas o certo é que ja tive bugs que me foram parar as mãos que após muito trabalho consegui perceber que o prblema não era no meu package mas no kernel (love sources).

 

Mas aí está a questão. O correto seria que todos os usuários diagnosticassem o que causa o problema, se é a distro ou um pacote. Infelizmente é alguma coisa que cresce lado a lado com qualquer distro.

O Gentoo compila tudo, então 99% dos bugs são sobre erros de compilação. Erros do tipo "o instalador não funciona" são o 1% restante. Um outro método de instalação roubaria mais 1% dos bugs pra ele, mas sendo um projeto separado, não devem haver tantos usuários postando bugs no projeto errado.

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Um fork completo é uma coisa, ebuilds soltas atiradas para o molhe é outra, e acabam por causar problemas.

 

Fazer um fork do Gentoo é muito difícl. É uma meta-distribuição, basicamente scripts de boot e o gerenciador de pacotes. Então, fazendo um fork sem perder o excelente Portage com seus mais de 7000 ebuilds, o fork seria mudar os scripts de boot. Eu acho que uma forma de instalação alternativa (i.e., um LiveCD novo) é o máximo de fork possível.

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Não concordo com um método de instalação alternativa, penso que o método de instalação que se encontra neste momento no Gentoo proporciona aprendizagem às pessoas, torna-as mais familiares com o seu sistema de Linux.

 

Com certeza, mas um método de instalação alternativa não precisa ser um fork do YaST ou do Anaconda. Pode ser uma remasterização do LiveCD do Gentoo (acho que tem até uma ferramenta pra isso). Nessa remasterização você coloca um liloconfig e voila!  :Very Happy: 

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Eu sou a favor do conhecimento, penso que é por ele que todo o mundo se move [..] e para que tornar as pessoas mais estúpidas [..] se podem ser mais cultas ? É que para tornar pessoas estúpidas já existe o Windows, o MacOSX, O Fedora, O Mandrake, etc etc etc. O Gentoo é o único, do qual eu tenho conhecimento neste momento sei que já existiu o LFS, que sai fora dos padrões e leva as pessoas a uma maior interacção com o seu sistema operativo.

 

Sem dúvida, o Gentoo transforma meninos em rapazes, e o LFS transforma rapazes em homens.  :Laughing: 

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Penso que seria um desperdiço de recursos apostar em ferramentas de configuração automáticas, concordo plenamente com a opinião do humpback em relação ao seu ponto de vista dev sobre uma ferramenta automática de configuração.

 

Concordo, eu ainda prefiro editar o lilo.conf e desenvolver coisas mais "úteis".

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Mas claro, isto é somente a minha opinião. Bem sei que com a popularização da distribuição Gentoo o mais certo é o Anaconda fazer parte integrante do LiveCD, dai ser um processo evolutivo que mais cedo ou mais tarde irá dar o click.

 

Talvez, existe esse risco. Mas eu acho pouco provável que o método de instalação tradicional seja extinto, mesmo porque muita gente gosta muito dele (eu inclusive  :Very Happy: ).

LiveCDs com X e um WM pesado e ferramentas de auto-detecção estão no auge, são coisas que atraem mais e mais gente, e por esse lado é bom. Depois eles gostam do Linux, ficam interessados e partem pra uma distro decente.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jbrazio

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Com certeza, mas um método de instalação alternativa não precisa ser um fork do YaST ou do Anaconda. Pode ser uma remasterização do LiveCD do Gentoo. Nessa remasterização você coloca um liloconfig e voila!

 

Concordo, alias nem estou a ver a possibilidade de haver um fork do Anaconda somente para se aplicar ao Gentoo.. quanto muito acontece o que já aconteceu um port do Anaconda que dependendo da sua popularidade vai ser ou não oficial. Iremos ver agora o próximo passo da saga.

Quanto muito existiria um fork do Gentoo (Mesmo tendo em vista a tua opinião em relação ao Gentoo ser uma meta distribuição.) em que um seria o Gentoo-à-la-pata e o outro o Gentoo-à-la-robot. Salvo erro em tempos passados existiu de facto um fork do Gentoo devido à um dos devs principais não concordar com a ideologia/política do Daniel Robbins, portanto podemos vir a presenciar outro dilema semelhante num futuro talvez não muito próximo.

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Concordo, eu ainda prefiro editar o lilo.conf e desenvolver coisas mais "úteis".

 

Sim.. mas também o ponto da minha questão não se aplica a ferramentas de configuração tão básicas quanto o liloconfig mas sim ao processo automático de instalação desde por exemplo do stage-1, não utilizei o port do Anaconda mas penso que será algo semelhante que ele faz: Partições e escolha de pacotes tudo muito ao estilo de Red Hat.

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Talvez, existe esse risco. Mas eu acho pouco provável que o método de instalação tradicional seja extinto, mesmo porque muita gente gosta muito dele (eu inclusive).

 

Não digo extinguir o modo, mas basta tornar a instalação manual como o não default do LiveCD para que a distribuição deixe de ser o que era.

----------

## To

Não me parece que uma instalação mais automática fosse contra a filosofia da distribuição. Eu sempre achei que a filosofia não era "És geek? l33t? usa gentoo", mas mais numa de optimizar, personalizar, flexibilizar etc. Agora a opção de existirem ferramentas que facilitassem a configuração apenas ajudaria quem percisa-se de ajuda. por exemplo:

Corriam um net-config e geraria um /etc/conf.d/net.conf.gen , que poderia depois actualizar o default /etc/conf.d/net.conf atraves de um etc-update.

Bem mas acho q o assunto está gasto.

Tó

----------

## jbrazio

 *To wrote:*   

> Agora a opção de existirem ferramentas que facilitassem a configuração apenas ajudaria quem percisa-se de ajuda. por exemplo:
> 
> Corriam um net-config e geraria um /etc/conf.d/net.conf.gen , que poderia depois actualizar o default /etc/conf.d/net.conf atraves de um etc-update.

 

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Sim.. mas também o ponto da minha questão não se aplica a ferramentas de configuração tão básicas quanto o liloconfig mas sim ao processo automático de instalação desde por exemplo do stage-1, (..)

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## XAngel

Eu acho que está ótimo do jeito que está...

 :Shocked: 

Não mudem... arg... Já uso Gentoo pq é mais prático de configurar as coisas e minha interação com o sistema é total, não dependo da boa vontade e da funcionalidade de ferramentas para deixar meus sistema funcionando.

Alias, quem melhor do que eu para conhecer minha máquina e saber o que eu quero e como eu quero meu sistema?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Isso que eu gosto no Gentoo.

 :Smile: 

Configuradores nunca são completos, e ainda assim tornam você um pouco acomodado.

ESTÁ ÓTIMO COMO ESTÁ.

Não gostou? Usa outra distro... lol

----------

## fernandotcl

Bom, pra mim perfeito não está. Na minha opinião faltam repositórios oficias de pacotes binários.

E eu também acho um instalador gráfico útil. Convenhamos que se demora um tempão instalando pela primeira vez, e que existem dias em que não temos cinco horas pra instalar.

E nada disso vai contra a filosofia da distro. Muito pelo contrário, a filosofia cita pacotes binários.

Mas isso também é apenas a opinião de um usuário em busca da distro perfeita.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jbrazio

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Convenhamos que se demora um tempão instalando pela primeira vez, e que existem dias em que não temos cinco horas pra instalar. 

 

GLIS ! :-x

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   Convenhamos que se demora um tempão instalando pela primeira vez, e que existem dias em que não temos cinco horas pra instalar.  
> 
> GLIS ! 

 

O GLIS instala tudo compilando, não é? Então, mesmo sem interação do usuário são horas sem usar o computador (a menos que você faça como eu fiz da última vez, instalando pelo VMware no hd físico).

Mas isso nem me incomoda tanto (incomoda muita gente, porém). O que me incomoda é a ausência de pacotes binários oficiais.

----------

## tscolari

hehehe

50% do que eu aprendi em linux foi pra fazer esse bixin funcionar hehe

eu reclamava que era dificil instalar, mas acho que quando a pessoa manja sai facinho e rapido, e quando não manja, aprende a manjar  :Smile: 

----------

## XAngel

Eu gosto de acompanhar a instalação do meu SO.

 :Confused: 

Se lá, o Gentoo parece dar mais controle sobre o SO. Já usei outras distros, mais o Gentoo caiu do céu...

A primeira instalação é complicada... vc pode até se bater um pouco...

Mas as demais instalações se tornam muuuuito simples...

Gosto do jeito que tá...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Instalação gráfica não é uma coisa que me agrada... Ficar apertando "Next"... "Next"... "OK".... "Install"...

Quer deixar mais automático as coisas? Faz um script sde instalação...

 :Shocked: 

----------

## jbrazio

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *jbrazio wrote:*    *fernandotcl wrote:*   Convenhamos que se demora um tempão instalando pela primeira vez, e que existem dias em que não temos cinco horas pra instalar.  
> 
> GLIS ! :-x 
> 
> O GLIS instala tudo compilando, não é? Então, mesmo sem interação do usuário são horas sem usar o computador (a menos que você faça como eu fiz da última vez, instalando pelo VMware no hd físico).
> ...

 

Sim, compila do zero e nesse aspecto continuam a ser horas de instalação. Mas a única forma de dar a volta a isto era um repositório oficial de pacotes binários como tu falas-te anteriormente. E eu não discordo desta ideia.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Bom, pra mim perfeito não está. Na minha opinião faltam repositórios oficias de pacotes binários.
> 
> E eu também acho um instalador gráfico útil. Convenhamos que se demora um tempão instalando pela primeira vez, e que existem dias em que não temos cinco horas pra instalar.
> 
> E nada disso vai contra a filosofia da distro. Muito pelo contrário, a filosofia cita pacotes binários.
> ...

 

Eu também concordo que o instalador gráfico fosse ajudar a instalação, mas ele não iria minimizar o tempo de compilação. Por mim, uma melhoria que seria de grande valia seria fazer um LiveCD com o kernel 2.6. 

O desempenho dele comparado ao 2.4 é absurdamente melhor. Só isso já daria um grande ganho no tempo de instalação do sistema. No mais, é só usar GRPs.

Cá entre nós, quem não gosta do tempo de compilação do Gentoo, deve ou usar GRPs, ou mudar de distro, porque esse tempo é (infelizmente) intrínseco ao processo.

Uma opção excelente, IMHO, para um instalador gráfico, seria um script de instalação, que já existe, e é bem fácil de utilizar, mas, conforme comentei anteriormente, não diminui o tempo de compilação. 

Uma máquina mais rápida talvez...   :Cool: 

----------

## Meqif

 *Scitale wrote:*   

> Eu também concordo que o instalador gráfico fosse ajudar a instalação, mas ele não iria minimizar o tempo de compilação. Por mim, uma melhoria que seria de grande valia seria fazer um LiveCD com o kernel 2.6. 
> 
> O desempenho dele comparado ao 2.4 é absurdamente melhor. Só isso já daria um grande ganho no tempo de instalação do sistema. No mais, é só usar GRPs.

 

O Redeeman fez um LiveCD com o kernel 2.6.5 e com suporte para Reiser4. Não é oficial mas serve.  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Scitale wrote:*   

> Eu também concordo que o instalador gráfico fosse ajudar a instalação, mas ele não iria minimizar o tempo de compilação.

 

Naturalmente, mas um instalador gráfico provavelmente iria usar pacotes binários. Uma instalação à partir de fontes é muito mais error prone do que usando binários, e também o output de uma compilação é muito mais difícil de ser modelado com base na facilidade de uso (barras de progresso, porcentagem, ETA, etc.).

 *Scitale wrote:*   

> Cá entre nós, quem não gosta do tempo de compilação do Gentoo, deve ou usar GRPs, ou mudar de distro, porque esse tempo é (infelizmente) intrínseco ao processo.

 

Concordo, e é por isso que eu uso Arch Linux. Pacman == Portage para binários.  :Very Happy: 

 *Scitale wrote:*   

> Uma máquina mais rápida talvez...  

 

Eu tenho um Athlon XP 2200+ (@1,8GHz), e posso dizer que só vou ficar contente com compilação à partir do source quando um pacote como Gnome ou KDE puder ser compilado em no máximo três vezes do tempo necessário para instalar a versão binária.

----------

## Karma_Police

Um dos pontos fortes do gentoo (e do gnu/linux) não é a possibilidade de escolha? Tendo isto em conta, acho que é importante ter algo que ajude não só à instalação, como também à configuração. Um instalador gráfico faz todo o sentido, e acho que deve possibilitar mesmo instalações quase automáticas. 

Quem quiser aprender faz tudo como temos agora, e possivelmente acaba com uma máquina mais personalizada. Quem não quiser preocupar-se com isso usa o installer, que possibilita ter uma máquina instalada com pouco esforço.

Não estou a ver como é que isto podia prejudicar a distro. Talvéz aumentasse o número de users menos bons (ou mais 'lame'), mas acho que a comunidade actual acabaria por domar as feras. 

Dadas as possibilidades provavelmente optaria por instalar da maneira que temos agora, assim como depois de ler o manual também optei pelo stage 1. Alguns de voces disseram que não gostavam de installers gráficos. Menos control, etc. Mas ninguém vos obriga a usa-lo. E um utilizador novo iria ponderar sobre isso, e escolher o método que mais se adapta ao seu estilo.

Resumindo, acho que deviamos ter a possibilidade de escolher entre um install manual e um automático. Agora se deve ser num fork do gentoo, ou estar disponivel mesmo na distro isso já é outra história. A meu ver, quantas mais distros existirem melhor, já que a possibilidade de encontrarmos a que se adapta quase perfeitamente ao nosso estilo é maior. Não sei é se se justificará o fork só por causa do installer, e ferramentas de config. Até porque ferramentas de config não são exclusivas de uma distro. Existem por exemplo ferramentas para config do gnome disponiveis.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Karma_Police wrote:*   

> Um dos pontos fortes do gentoo (e do gnu/linux) não é a possibilidade de escolha? Tendo isto em conta, acho que é importante ter algo que ajude não só à instalação, como também à configuração. Um instalador gráfico faz todo o sentido, e acho que deve possibilitar mesmo instalações quase automáticas.

 

Uma modificação assim seria uma contraditória à filosofia do Gentoo. É uma meta-distro, um sistema base com um ótimo gerenciador de pacotes. Instaladores são add-ons à uma meta-distro.

Quero deixar bem claro que sou contra essa concepção de que não podemos ter instaladores gráficos. Mas acho que muitos de nós temos medo também de facilitar muito e deixar isso aqui um Kurumim, com um fórum onde duplicatas chovem e os usuários não respeitam a integridade dos fórums, merecendo belos RTFMs. Aí está um dilema, você pode abrir a passagem e deixar o joio vir junto com o trigo ou restringí-la e deixar de fora o joio e alguns trigos.

O que eu acho é que o Gentoo não pode ser responsável por um instalador gráfico. Já existem problemas demais para os devs se preocuparem, pra que jogar mais centenas de usuários perguntando nos fórums como faz pra mover um arquivo no terminal?

Portanto, meu voto vai pra um instalador gráfico totalmente independente e não oficialmente suportado pela distro, com site e fórums (se necessários) próprios. Questões sobre ele nos fórums oficiais só seriam permitidas no OTW.

----------

## Mythos

Desculpem lá mas este tópico está muito OT ... 

1º Não existem OS 100% bons, cada um tem o seu defeito e a sua virtude, as máquinas não são 100% fiáveis. 

2º a Culpa das maiores falhas de segurança vem a nível de hardware, há muito que as firmas de hardware deixaram-se de preocupar com isso, aliás os processadores só subiram a nível de mhz. Segurança só agora começam a ter algumas coisinhas. "Evolução i386 & company = 0"

3º Quanto ao tópico, eu mudei para Gentoo porque estava farto doutros sistemas operativos, e para mim isto é um vicio, estou sempre a mexer aqui e ali. O que gosto no Linux é isso. Há sempre  algo para mexer e  puxar um bocadinho pela cabeça ( e se não houver post aqui para o forum para "xatear a malta").

O Gentoo para mim está muito SAP, tem boa documentação e pelos vistos uma comunidade dedicada e interessada. É isso que faz uma distribuição ser grande. 

Confesso que não tenho paciência para o Windows Odeio simplesmente as suas cores a barra do start e as suas tramas de rede completamente desorganizadas(e não percebo muito de redes para o ver).

   O que realmente falta ao Gentoo e ao Linux é: Deixem a malta em paz, já chega aqueles estudos de mercado ridículos, não adianta meterem o Linux sobre pressão nem como alternativa à Microsoft. 

Linux é para pessoas que querem ir um bocado mais longe, pessoas inteligentes e com sabedoria suficiente para saber que existem certos produtos que são um autêntico desfalque às nossas carteiras, do tipo o próximo sistemas operativo é que vai ser . Vai ser o mais seguro o mais inovador, bla bla bla bla ... depois quando experimentamos é como uma Rapariga toda B... que pode ser muito linda mas por dentro é uma autentica dor de cabeça e acabamos por nos fartar.

Por falar nisso, ao Linux falta irmos buscar alguém do tipo Toscani Ex. Benetton, em dois tempos acabava com um certo reinado. É tudo uma questão de marketing!

O Gentoo já está muito bem como está eu não sou nenhuma barra e mexo-me bem com ele.

Para que complicar o que já está simples e eficaz. Automatização é muito bonito quando existe uma grande procura  e urgência para ter as coisas à mão, mas para nós utilizadores individuais ? Para que ter o trabalho ainda mais facilitado ? já bastam os livros dos miúdos do 10º 11º e 12º Ano serem injectados com textos do Big Brother, eu odiava os Lusíadas, mas reconheço que era algo que sempre tinha cultura e era bem escrito.

----------

## fernandotcl

Minha vez de sair do tópico:  :Very Happy: 

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> 1º Não existem OS 100% bons, cada um tem o seu defeito e a sua virtude, as máquinas não são 100% fiáveis.

 

A perfeição não é um patamar, e sim uma direção. Pode-se dizer que Linux/*BSD são perfeitos porque rumam no caminho certo, o caminho do melhor desenvolvimento. Gentoo também ruma no caminho certo, assim como outras distribuições sérias, que colocam o futuro em primeiro plano, seja priorizando a tecnologia ou o mercado.

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> Linux é para pessoas que querem ir um bocado mais longe, pessoas inteligentes e com sabedoria suficiente para saber que existem certos produtos que são um autêntico desfalque às nossas carteiras, do tipo o próximo sistemas operativo é que vai ser . Vai ser o mais seguro o mais inovador, bla bla bla bla ... depois quando experimentamos é como uma Rapariga toda B... que pode ser muito linda mas por dentro é uma autentica dor de cabeça e acabamos por nos fartar.
> 
> Por falar nisso, ao Linux falta irmos buscar alguém do tipo Toscani Ex. Benetton, em dois tempos acabava com um certo reinado. É tudo uma questão de marketing!

 

As pessoas não usam Linux porque disseram pra elas que é melhor. Elas usam porque são interessadas. Elas são interessadas porque tem ou curiosidade ou problema. É por isso que não adianta tentar convencer alguém a usar Linux se ele não vê necessidade, se ele não se importa com as coisas que pra nós incomodam bastante. Precisamos ver que na maioria das vezes ficamos mais tempo diante de máquinas do que o usuário comum, e esses incômodos são realmente maximizados.

Para se conseguir um usuário, esse tem que ser instruído desde jovem. Em primeiro lugar, a ideologia do software livre precisa ser esclarecida, ou seja, não se usa Linux por elitismo. É um software que está num processo de desenvolvimento muito mais produtivo e tende a ser melhor que sistemas operacionais de código não-livre. Depois que a pessoa já aprendeu Windows, aprender Linux pode parecer muito mais difícil, mais trabalhoso, e inútil.

Linux no desktop vai começar no empresarial, porque existe uma necessidade de corte de custos na área, então o interesse vai despertar. Nessas horas, o marketing vai oferecer o caminho bom, e ocorrerá migração. Com o uso no desktop empresarial, as pessoas passam a se especializar em treinamentos de Linux, e conhecem suas vantagens, instalam em casa pra treinar, e passam pros seus filhos. E assim vai, até que o Linux avançe definitivamente no mercado do desktop doméstico. Como o Mythos falou, é tudo uma questão de marketing. Se o marketing estiver lá na hora certa, mais uma migração é efetuada.

----------

## tscolari

 *Meqif wrote:*   

>  *Scitale wrote:*   Eu também concordo que o instalador gráfico fosse ajudar a instalação, mas ele não iria minimizar o tempo de compilação. Por mim, uma melhoria que seria de grande valia seria fazer um LiveCD com o kernel 2.6. 
> 
> O desempenho dele comparado ao 2.4 é absurdamente melhor. Só isso já daria um grande ganho no tempo de instalação do sistema. No mais, é só usar GRPs. 
> 
> O Redeeman fez um LiveCD com o kernel 2.6.5 e com suporte para Reiser4. Não é oficial mas serve. 

 

o livecd 2004.1 vem com o 2.6.5 para instalar 

soh copiar os distfiles do cd pro portage/distfiles/ e fazer emerge gentoo-dev-sources

----------

## xef

 *Karma_Police wrote:*   

> Um dos pontos fortes do gentoo (e do gnu/linux) não é a possibilidade de escolha? Tendo isto em conta, acho que é importante ter algo que ajude não só à instalação, como também à configuração. Um instalador gráfico faz todo o sentido, e acho que deve possibilitar mesmo instalações quase automáticas. 
> 
> Quem quiser aprender faz tudo como temos agora, e possivelmente acaba com uma máquina mais personalizada. Quem não quiser preocupar-se com isso usa o installer, que possibilita ter uma máquina instalada com pouco esforço.
> 
> Não estou a ver como é que isto podia prejudicar a distro. Talvéz aumentasse o número de users menos bons (ou mais 'lame'), mas acho que a comunidade actual acabaria por domar as feras. 
> ...

 

Concordo com o que disseste, mas essas ferramentas de configuração têm de ser bem feitas, de modo a não complicar o trabalho dos devs, como disse o humpback.

Penso que o caminho do gentoo acabará por ser esse, mas neste momento os esforços são mais para tornar aquilo que já existe o melhor possível. Já há um projecto para um instalador gráfico, que penso que é oficial.

Outro ponto importante é haver um conjunto de packages binários oficial, os do livecd são bons mas ainda é pouco... Isso ainda vai demorar, gentoo suporta muitas arquitecturas diferentes, o mais certo é que ainda se vai ter que fazer alterações ao portage para poder fazer download dos binários a partir de um mirror e dentro de um mirror saber qual é o binário para a sua arquitectura. Acredito que o gentoo esteja a caminhar nesse sentido, já adicionaram um suporte muito bom para os packages binários, que permite até criar um package binario a partir dos ficheiros que já temos instalados, sem precisar de recompilar tudo, ou então compilar directamente para um package binário, com as use flags e opções de compilação que quisermos.

Quando tivermos uma fonte oficial de packages binários e ferramentas gráficas a funcionar o gentoo pode-se tornar realmente uma grande distribuição, aberta a todo o tipo de utilizador e com capacidade de agradar a todos.

----------

## Karma_Police

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Portanto, meu voto vai pra um instalador gráfico totalmente independente e não oficialmente suportado pela distro, com site e fórums (se necessários) próprios. Questões sobre ele nos fórums oficiais só seriam permitidas no OTW.
> 
> 

 

Infelizmente, não me parece que isso acabasse com os lamers. Depois de instalarem acho que a maioria das pessoas consideraria que tinha o sistema pronto a ser usado, e já passaria a postar nos fóruns oficiais para as dúvidas seguintes (como o teu exemplo de copiar um ficheiro no terminal...).

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux é para pessoas que querem ir um bocado mais longe, pessoas inteligentes e com sabedoria suficiente para saber que existem certos produtos que são um autêntico desfalque às nossas carteiras...
> 
> 

 

Não concordo numa coisa. Linux não deve ser só para pessoas com conhecimentos suficientes para conseguir usar. Um dos alvos do linux são as pessoas com menos posses. Como é que elas podem escolher linux se depois não vão conseguir usar? É certo que agora ninguem se importa com isso já que o windows é quase free (as in free beer  :Rolling Eyes:  ) para uso doméstico. Mas se um dia dá na cabeça da microsoft de perseguir toda a gente (o que dúvido que algum dia aconteça... A não ser que o windows seja remetido para um segundo lugar) tem de existir uma alternativa para essas pessoas menos entendidas e sem possibilidade de pagar balurdios com o windows.

Eu sei que o gnu/linux não é só sobre software grátis, mas é a alternativa para quem já gastou tudo o que podia gastar com o hardware e agora precisa de usar a máquina.

Neste momento acho que o gentoo não se enquadra neste perfil, mas felizmente existem outras alternativas que facilitam o seu uso por pessoas mais leigas.

Para além disso devem existir nichos de mercado com que as grandes companhias não se preocupam muito, nomeadamente pessoas com algum tipo de deficiencias fisicas que podem beneficiar de uma distribuição criada para elas (eu sei que existem algumas opções no windows, ainda que reduzidas). Sinceramente não sei bem o que é que o gnu/linux tem nesta área, mas se as grandes companhias não se preocupam com estes mercados devido ao reduzido retorno, de certeza que existe alguem na comunidade gnu/linux que se vai dedicar a isso.

 *xef wrote:*   

> ...neste momento os esforços são mais para tornar aquilo que já existe o melhor possível.

 

Eu também prefiro que eles tornem o que já existe (que já é do melhor que existe) melhor e mais tarde se concentrem no installer.

----------

## Mythos

Bom vamos lá esclarecer isto que o Português é muito traicoeiro. Quando digo para pessoas inteligentes tem que ler o resto do texto.

Pessoas Inteligentes porque não gastam cerca de 200 euros ou mais por um sistema operativo, que praticamente tem a mesma funcionalidade.

São inteligentes porque não gastam dinheiro desnecessáriamente, só isso.

----------

## anunakin

Caros, o Gentoo é umas das Distros mais fáceis de se usar que já vi!

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *tscolari wrote:*   

>  *Meqif wrote:*    *Scitale wrote:*   Eu também concordo que o instalador gráfico fosse ajudar a instalação, mas ele não iria minimizar o tempo de compilação. Por mim, uma melhoria que seria de grande valia seria fazer um LiveCD com o kernel 2.6. 
> 
> O desempenho dele comparado ao 2.4 é absurdamente melhor. Só isso já daria um grande ganho no tempo de instalação do sistema. No mais, é só usar GRPs. 
> 
> O Redeeman fez um LiveCD com o kernel 2.6.5 e com suporte para Reiser4. Não é oficial mas serve.  
> ...

 

Eu quis dizer o kernel 2.6 rodando no LiveCD, e não para instalar na máquina.   :Smile: 

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *tscolari wrote:*   

>  *Meqif wrote:*    *Scitale wrote:*   Eu também concordo que o instalador gráfico fosse ajudar a instalação, mas ele não iria minimizar o tempo de compilação. Por mim, uma melhoria que seria de grande valia seria fazer um LiveCD com o kernel 2.6. 
> 
> O desempenho dele comparado ao 2.4 é absurdamente melhor. Só isso já daria um grande ganho no tempo de instalação do sistema. No mais, é só usar GRPs. 
> 
> O Redeeman fez um LiveCD com o kernel 2.6.5 e com suporte para Reiser4. Não é oficial mas serve.  
> ...

 

Eu quis dizer o kernel 2.6 rodando no LiveCD, e não para instalar na máquina.   :Smile: 

----------

## meetra

anaconda on gentoo 2004.0

http://gentoo.vidalinux.com/?q=node/view/35

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Karma_Police wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   
> 
> Portanto, meu voto vai pra um instalador gráfico totalmente independente e não oficialmente suportado pela distro, com site e fórums (se necessários) próprios. Questões sobre ele nos fórums oficiais só seriam permitidas no OTW.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Com certeza não acaba, mas pode melhorar. É claro que isso está longe de uma resolução fácil. Um fork poderia ser uma solução nesse caso. É por isso que não tem forums.mandrake.com, forums.suse.com, etc.. Pra isso serve o LinuxQuestions.org, onde n00bs fazem perguntas já respondidas zilhões de vezes.

 *anunakin wrote:*   

> Caros, o Gentoo é umas das Distros mais fáceis de se usar que já vi!

 

Diga isso ao usuário Joe, que mal consegue checar seu email e depende de um ícone na área da notificação pra atualizar o sistema.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## meetra

kndo for possivel teres uma makina kom gcc (e afins) + portage e todas as outras makinas da rede kom um profile só desktop (sem gcc's nem portages)... aí será um passo em frente.

uma makina a manter um reportorio de binarios para todas as makinas na rede.

até pk nas makinas desktop não precisam de ter programas de compilação, nem a source do kernel... só binários.

----------

## xef

 *meetra wrote:*   

> kndo for possivel teres uma makina kom gcc (e afins) + portage e todas as outras makinas da rede kom um profile só desktop (sem gcc's nem portages)... aí será um passo em frente.
> 
> uma makina a manter um reportorio de binarios para todas as makinas na rede.
> 
> até pk nas makinas desktop não precisam de ter programas de compilação, nem a source do kernel... só binários.

 

As ferramentas para fazer isso já existem, cabe ao administrador do sistema por isso a funcionar. Podemos criar os nossos proprios packadges binários e coloca-los disponiveis na rede, depois é só fazer "emerge -k package" no ambiente desktop e está feito.

Eu pessoalmente não tirava o gcc, colocava era tudo com distcc   :Laughing: 

Imagina uma empressa com 200 desktops pentium4 2.8 em distcc e um servidor de packages binários, a compilar o openoffice em distcc   :Laughing: 

Os utilizadores nem precisam de ter acesso ao portage, basta o administrador entrar em cada um por ssh e fazer o emerge...

----------

## jbrazio

Por favor não queiram aplicar o conceito "Todos diferentes, todos iguais" às distribuições de Linux.

----------

## xef

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Por favor não queiram aplicar o conceito "Todos diferentes, todos iguais" às distribuições de Linux.

 

Se algum dia tiveres que fazer manutenção de centenas de computadores e quiseres usar linux não vais dizer isso...

A filosofia gentoo tem muito a ver com escolhas, uma das escolhas possível é mesmo poder aplicar o conceito "Todos diferentes, todos iguais" onde isso nos traz vantagens.

----------

## meetra

 *xef wrote:*   

>  *meetra wrote:*   kndo for possivel teres uma makina kom gcc (e afins) + portage e todas as outras makinas da rede kom um profile só desktop (sem gcc's nem portages)... aí será um passo em frente.
> 
> uma makina a manter um reportorio de binarios para todas as makinas na rede.
> 
> até pk nas makinas desktop não precisam de ter programas de compilação, nem a source do kernel... só binários. 
> ...

 

o servidor de compilação pode mto bem compilar todos os binarios para os 200 p4. depois é só BINHOST  :Razz: 

o maior problema está em ke dependes doutros programas para fazeres isso e não só usando o emerge mas pelo que tenho visto, eles querem implementar isto tal como um instalador a seguir regras num ficheirinho XML.

----------

## Kobal

A demora de compilação não me incomoda no Gentoo, a unica coisa que não me agrada e instalar pacotes que vc realmente não vai usar, um exemplo é o MPlayer, se eu uso fluxbox pra que necessidade eu preciso ter kdebase instalado, ja que ele tem o pacote arts no ebuild que pucha kdebase e kadelibs.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> A demora de compilação não me incomoda no Gentoo, a unica coisa que não me agrada e instalar pacotes que vc realmente não vai usar, um exemplo é o MPlayer, se eu uso fluxbox pra que necessidade eu preciso ter kdebase instalado, ja que ele tem o pacote arts no ebuild que pucha kdebase e kadelibs.

 

Em casa eu uso o flux sem essas bibliotecas do kde. É só colocar "-arts" nas USE-flags. Minhas USE-flags, se não me engano estão assim: "X gtk gtk2 nptl sse -gnome -kde -qt -arts"

----------

## fernandotcl

Mas é essa a melhor qualidade do Gentoo. Muitos falam que a melhor qualidade é o aprendizado, outros dizem que é a velocidade, mas na verdade é a customização das USE flags. Isso não é possível com pacotes binários, então a migrar pra uma outra distro binária, você deve aceitar um certo nível de bloat. Pra mim isso não é problema, mesmo porque no Gentoo não gostava de bloat porque um simples pacote levava uns 5 minutos pra ser instalado.

----------

